# Using XBOX 360 emulator to get any game controller to work!



## blademast3r (Oct 3, 2010)

How many times have you a started a game with a PC controller in hand just to find that it is not compatible with the game you're trying to play! Microsoft is trying to monopolize the PC gaming market. More and more games released everyday are only compatible with the XBOX 360 game controller. Even high end game controllers like the logitech rumblepad dont work. Here in this tutorial I will teach you how you can get any generic dual analog controllers to work for any game using the Microsoft XBOX 360 controller emulator for PC.

I've tested this on a very simple controller called SOROO (some chinese brand) Costs about Rs 200 ($4). Everything works perfectly. This should easily work for any controller and any game.

Remaining tutorial : PC game controller not working? Use the XBOX 360 controller emulator


----------



## topgear (Oct 14, 2010)

played DiRT2 using this little app 10 months back !

anyway thanks for sharing your tutorial.


----------

